# Injector upgrade



## bshaw (May 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for an injector upgrade for my supercharged Porsche 928s. I'm asking here because I know the 280ZX Turbo injectors are the correct form factor (and flow rate) but they are the wrong impedance. I thought maybe someone here whould be able to point me in the right direction.

My stock injectors are 19 lb/hour (194 cc/min) low impedance injectors with a top feed hose barb fuel connector. I'm looking for a 35 to 45 lb/hour low impedance injector with the same top feed hose barb fuel connector. Anyone got a hint where to look, or an application that might fit these specs?

My application is a 4.7 liter V8 Porsche with a Vortech supercharger that is controlled by a GM 1227749 ECU. More details of the project can be found on my conversion page: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/p-928/749.html


BTW, the 749 might not be a bad alternative for a SC/TC Nissan!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

get stock DSM (eclipse GS-T) injectors.. 440cc 44lb low impedance top feed injectors.. should pop right in


----------

